# Best way to fix a busted computer screen?



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I had myself a $500 temper-tantrum today... the internet was hopelessly jammed on my laptop at a VERY bad time and I wound up slamming the laptop shut and giving it 3 good pounds on the top. Not feeling much better though... the screen is intact but the backlight is busted so the screen is really dim. 

Called a few computer places and the best I could get for screen replacement was to get a used one for $300 or spend $500 on a new one. Is that a rip off? I was supposed to give this computer back to my parents when I got a new one so I feel really bad about breaking it


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

You could try DC computer hospital on shaugnessy, about 1 block away from the Suzuki dealership!


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ebay*

EBAY!!!!!!! i picked a replacement screen for a dell for $30.00 USD just get the screen part number and search it


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of laptop is it ?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a Toshiba Tecra A8. I called some stores that said I would have to replace the whole monitor but at Haney Computer Repair the guy said that make and model didn't matter as he could easily replace the 'screen' part without ripping off the whole monitor section.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

3 Years home internet with Telus, get a free HP Laptop for free =) just an idea!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if the backlight is bad then you don't need a new screen(unless you see that it is noticeably damaged in anyway)..if it's just dim, you probably just need a new backlight inverter which can probably be found on EBAY for less than $100. And yes the computer places are a @#$% joke!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

JEEZUS! THANK YOU diztrbd! I was looking online and what I found was that I simply needed the backlight replaced! Then these freaking computer guys laugh their butts off when I ask if I can order a replacement backlight from them and tell me to spend $500 at their store!

I think I will buy an external HD, back my stuff up and start playing doctor on my computer. Whats the worst that could happen 

So just to confirm, since the screen is just really dim it's probably my backlight inverter thats broken?

Also, does it matter what brand of backlight inverter I buy? Do I need a toshiba one?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what you need is a backlight inverter compatible with your model, when it comes to manufactured computers, connectors and even circuitry become proprietary. You may be able to find kits to make it work, it just takes some google research 

With a desktop, i had to remove 3 hard drive bays, cut a hole in the bottom of my tower and raise it up 2 inches to fit a new motherboard that was the standard my pc advertised as (BTX)


----------

